
Hypervelocity Macron Accelerators - matterbeam
http://toughsf.blogspot.com/2019/11/hypervelocity-macron-accelerators.html
======
matterbeam
Tiny projectiles can be accelerated to speeds so high that fusion reactions
are ignited upon impact. This means you can get more energy out than you put
in... from a distance. Like most technologies in space, it can be a weapon
and/or propulsion system.

